# lost baby this am



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

Lastnight checked on my roller breeders and female was sitting on eggs at around 7:30 pm lastnight go out this am I see the birds away from the nest bowl and I look in the bowl 1 dead bird and 1 egg still looked intact. What went wrong they are outside out of the wind we are getting high winds all day yesterday and today is even worse so I am trying to figure out went wrong I will go back out and see if they are sitting on the other egg kevin


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that, Kevin. Along with all the other possibilities....you say they are outside. Is it possible that something scared the sitting parent and the baby was trampled?


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

Ya I talked to the guy that is loaning them to me and I had told him the situation so what I am going to do is put them in my trap shed and try again in 2 weeks everything was going good too we have had real high winds they are out of the main stream but it is so open out here I'm sure it scared them or something and I took the dead 1 out and the parents are not sitting on the other egg so I will check here after bit but I feel it is over start all over again thanks Kevin


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

welder said:


> Ya I talked to the guy that is loaning them to me and I had told him the situation so what I am going to do is put them in my trap shed and try again in 2 weeks everything was going good too we have had real high winds they are out of the main stream but it is so open out here I'm sure it scared them or something and I took the dead 1 out and the parents are not sitting on the other egg so I will check here after bit but I feel it is over start all over again thanks Kevin


HOW open is open?


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

the whole front is opened and at night or really cold nights I use heavy burlap bags to keep the cold out so I don't know what happened but am putting it in my shed as soon as the wind dies down here


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

best of luck to ya man, sorry for your loss....keep us posted.


----------

